# Crappie at PV



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Well went back up to PV yesterday because...well...I am an addict, however moved around a lot and drilled about 20 holes. A few perch here and there but the average dinks. So we kept the search going. Wind picked up and moved one more time, this time we started putting Crappie on the deck. The 1st one I saw was uhhh about 2 1/2" at best continued to fish and about every 3rd one was 6-7". Still not what we were looking for. We were fishing 56' with slightly aggresive jigging. Type of lure didn't seem to matter much. I fished 3 different Rat Finkies and a Nuclear Ant all tipped with wax worms. We fished East and just outside of the Narrows.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

KennyC...nice meeting you at the Perch Party...for sure we'll be get'n together later on the soft water...to provide an adventure for your father-in-law...no promises though on the luck but we'll sure try...I'll be in touch on that adventure or two...yea for us finding them hard deck Slabo Crappie is going to be some work...able to do okay early but hmmmm where did they go and what is the technique/lure/bait trigger now...hmmm....hmm....hmm...think'n they are still around in that one area LH2 knows...they are there...going to have to figure out what one has to do including we have some potential areas in mind...interested in a Saturday adventure...check with LH2 and see if he's game...let us know...hoping Mama Nature will be kind... :| :| 

Key to this report ya got out and are working it and it will payoff....


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I like bigger crappie and GrandpaD sure the heck does! He and I were chatting via pm about maybe going out for another trip soon. We both need to get into a few fish for a perch/crappie chowder, ended up having fish fry's our last catches.

Maybe our people can talk to your people and thier people will talk to the other peoples people? Heck I am confused now, but always open for another trip.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

fish1on said:


> I like bigger crappie and GrandpaD sure the heck does! He and I were chatting via pm about maybe going out for another trip soon. We both need to get into a few fish for a perch/crappie chowder, ended up having fish fry's our last catches.
> 
> Maybe our people can talk to your people and thier people will talk to the other peoples people? Heck I am confused now, but always open for another trip.


Lets set a DATE fish1on, Grandpa D, KennyC...gotta work it...and LETS DO IT...have some ideas...but we have to be willing to move...machines will help alot... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

lets pm and make it happen I will call D tonight and see what his thoughts are. Unfortunately I am limited to feet here unless I run up to my cabin and get a wheeler or two and load them on my new trailer. BTW Thanks again for that.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

PM will work and highly recommended...don't worry about the machines...We need to put some time and fully ops check the chariot...so we're willing to haul you guys no problem...took Al for a ride kinda a little different feel with someone over 140# (Love ya Al)...need to work and 'really' break in the sled (plus if theres issues...well we have you all to help LOL)...let's work the details via PMs...but have some potential areas...won't know unless we put in the effort and plan in advance the locations...some go to XXX say for an X amount of time and use 2-ways on outcome...I'll work up a map of potential areas and send PM to you fine gents for thoughts... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

k2muskie said:


> fish1on said:
> 
> 
> > I like bigger crappie and GrandpaD sure the heck does! He and I were chatting via pm about maybe going out for another trip soon. We both need to get into a few fish for a perch/crappie chowder, ended up having fish fry's our last catches.
> ...


Kim PM sent, I have one machine but I am going to have more riders than I can hold. I have to find out where I am going to stuff the kids (2). Maybe I will give'em a rope and tell them to hang on (joking). Let me know what we can come up with. I will keep LH2 in the loop.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hell KennyC I have a tobaggan (SP) we'll tie that on the back...did that as a kid behind snowmobiles what a riot. Details will be via PMs...fish1on be ready for details via PMs...


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Talked to D and he is game on! Send pms ready to plan!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Funny thing KennyC! I seen you guys on the quad and mistook you for my brother! Manzquad. You guys have the same setup, pulling two identical sleds too!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah if you saw two grown men on a wheeler pulling two sleds that was us. We stayed till the snow was blinding and then headed in. Great times! Something about being out no matter the weather really sooths the soul.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Isa my twin


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

It was good fishing for crappie no doubt but they were less than 6" long. You have plenty of time to find some bigger fish. I have bigger fish to fry as of right now. I will not be making the search party unfortunately.


----------

